# Job with benefits + insurance.



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Hired as a Receptionist in Lake Forest and one of 5 special assistant to the owner of company.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Congrats. I guess you are too cute to fail.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another angel got her wings.
Congrats.


----------



## The Constant Babbler (Mar 15, 2019)

Toocutetofail said:


> Hired as a Receptionist in Lake Forest and one of 5 special assistant to the owner of company.


Well well well.
Looks like you finally took mine and others advice and came to your senses. The strike and fighting Uber was a complete waste of time. Anyways I am happy you were smart enough to come to your senses and find a real job with benefits and insurance. I forgive you for calling me and others shills when we were just trying to help you. Good luck to you. As a way to pay us back for helping you, advise others to not drive uber or quit uber and find a real job.


----------



## U phoria (Dec 4, 2017)

Toocutetofail said:


> Hired as a Receptionist in Lake Forest and one of 5 special assistant to the owner of company.


 Congrats, but isn't that the advice I gave you then you bit my head off LOL!

Good luck


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Stay positive and best of luck to all! I have to learn a foreign language and take classes l, in a year I expect to make $100K + once again.


----------

